# Help! D80 'r06' on display and shooting disabled



## lonesomexloveus (Jun 25, 2009)

I was shooting with my friend last night, and he got the on his display and his camera refused to take anymore pictures. At first we thought it was an error, but upon looking it up online I saw that it was just the number of shots available in the buffer. 

However, no matter how long he let his camera sit, it was like the shutter was disabled somehow and wouldn't take the r06 off the display or let him shoot. A couple times if he waited and shook the camera it would let him take one shot, then it locked up again.

He tried changing the file type from NEF to JPEG, switching camera cards, taking the lens on and off, and all to no avail.

Has anyone else had this problem, and if so, how can one correct it?


----------



## Dao (Jun 25, 2009)

What about removing the battery from the camera?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 25, 2009)

Bad card?


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2009)

Read the users manual?

This is the 'Beyond the Basics' forum section after all.

It won't fire if the battery is low.
It won't fire if focus hasn't been achieved.

The only way to get the r06 off the display is to go into the menu's and change it to show the current ISO instead.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds to me like it's just locked up.  Check your manual, do a hard reset.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 25, 2009)

If there really is an error that has completely locked up the camera then most of the time turning the camera off and on again will cause it to flash "ERR" where the shots remaining bit is, but I'm sure some errors will slip through.

Rule out usability errors first. Then consider that the camera displays R06 only after it has successfully taken a photo and is starting to write it out to the card, which is good as it means that most of the time there has been no mechanical / lens failure. 

Pull out and fully charge the battery,
format the card in your computer,
reassemble and try again. Often this will work. If it doesn't, then  find your warranty slip.


----------

